# Does your blood type match your personality?



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Does your blood type match your personality?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_types_in_Japanese_culture


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Didn't read the article, choose to give the question my own spin:

My blood type is O+. Means I am a 'universal donor'. Nothing more to say.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Same as the Trollster here,...and, it actually kinda does.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link, as I didn't actually know what my blood type was. I _do_ know, however, that I am earnest, sensible, reserved, and just a little bit creative, so I must be Type A. The next time I need a blood transfusion, I'll point to this chart.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Didn't read the article, choose to give the question my own spin:
> 
> My blood type is O+. Means I am a 'universal donor'. Nothing more to say.


"_Type O: Vain, rude, jealous, arrogant_"

We have a match!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oh so that's why I always saw blood types on characters in Japanese video games. I always thought that was the most pointless thing ever.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Type O+ (but extra sweet as I inject insulin twice daily).

I answered "somewhat" ... I am sociable and optimistic (to a degree) but more analytical before committing to a favorable outcome.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Didn't read the article, choose to give the question my own spin:
> 
> My blood type is O+. Means I am a 'universal donor'. Nothing more to say.


Actually, you need to be O- to be a universal donor. An O+ can't donate blood to anybody who's O-.

I'm A+, and my late dad was O-, so logically my Mom is also A+. I've got six brothers and sisters, who can only be A+, A-, O+ or O-. They can't be B+, B-, AB+ or AB-, unless they had a different dad than mine. (AB+ is the universal recipient, who can receive blood from anybody, but can only donate blood to somebody else who is AB+).

Sorry to be so boring, but if anybody wants to tell me their blood type, I can tell them which other types are safe to donate blood to, or to receive blood from.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Actually, you need to be O- to be a universal donor. An O+ can't donate blood to anybody who's O-.
> 
> I'm A+, and my late dad was O-, so logically my Mom is also A+. I've got six brothers and sisters, who can only be A+, A-, O+ or O-. They can't be B+, B-, AB+ or AB-, unless they had a different dad than mine. (AB+ is the universal recipient, who can receive blood from anybody, but can only donate blood to somebody else who is AB+).
> 
> Sorry to be so boring, but if anybody wants to tell me their blood type, I can tell them which other types are safe to donate blood to, or to receive blood from.


Hey, sharpy, do you know anything about the recent news report about "new" blood types? I think I read something along the lines that we knew of around 30 proteins(?) that affect blood type, and now we've discovered another 2, so that might help decrease complications in transfusions.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

The types we know about now (ABO and Rh) prevent the vast majority of complications from blood transfusions, but of course the closer the match is, the better. The more proteins you include in a blood type, the fewer complications you'll find (at least in theory)--but the donors will be divided up into correspondingly smaller groups. I doubt that this would make very much practical difference. If you're involved in a car accident, and have lost both your legs, you're going to need a compatible ABO and Rh blood type, in quarts.

One way forward is to grow up O- red blood cells from stem cells, and make an "artificial blood" which will replace the need for human donors. It won't be fully functioning blood, because it won't contain the white blood cells and platelets, but those aren't needed, in most cases. The main problem is that red blood cells lose their nuclei during development, and can't multiply. You would need to find some way of getting around this problem.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> EDIT: That article is complete nonsense.


Are you responding to me?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

No--I was responding to the link given in the original post, and then I later tried to edit it. Things got a bit garbled in the process. But the fact is, that Wikipedia article makes absolutely no sense, scientifically. I can see the use for it, in a cultural sense, but really it needs to be linked to other articles explaining exactly what blood types are.

(hoping posts don't get crossed again this time)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> No--I was responding to the link given in the original post, and then I later tried to edit it. Things got a bit garbled in the process. But the fact is, that Wikipedia article makes absolutely no sense, scientifically. I can see the use for it, in a cultural sense, but really it needs to be linked to other articles explaining exactly what blood types are.
> 
> (hoping posts don't get crossed again this time)


Think of it like a zodiac. Your "sign" makes no sense either.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

As the Wiki article states, blood types are usually included in Japanese profiles as you can see by this profile for popular animé character Naruto.

Blood donation in Japan is encouraged by a national mascot, Kenketsu-chan (her ears are blood drops) and each of the prefectures may also have its own mascot.







. You can bet that everyone knows his blood type.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> No--I was responding to the link given in the original post, and then I later tried to edit it. Things got a bit garbled in the process. But the fact is, that Wikipedia article makes absolutely no sense, scientifically. I can see the use for it, in a cultural sense, but really it needs to be linked to other articles explaining exactly what blood types are.
> 
> (hoping posts don't get crossed again this time)


Of course it makes no sense scientifically, it's horoscopes for God's sake!!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

A woman who's Rh- needs to know if her partner is Rh+, because if her first child is Rh+ it can lead to complications in subsequent pregnancies. So at least that aspect of it isn't comparable to astrology.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know my blood type either, but in terms of the chart I'd have to conclude that somehow my blood engenders all of the "best traits" listed there, without any of the "worst traits." Perhaps I'm a universal donor too. 

Koreans, who have the same superstition, accuse me of being merely "Type A."


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

I did recognize myself in one of blood types, but a wrong one.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Philip said:


> Of course it makes no sense scientifically, it's horoscopes for God's sake!!


As it happens, my blood type (A) is indeed the closest match for my personality. But the odds of this happening, 1 in 4 (on the face of it), are reasonably good. Once you add in selective memory, wishful thinking, and all the rest of it, who knows where you are?

I suspect that if astrology works at all, it's because (while maybe not doing so consciously), you tend to behave the way your star sign claims to predict that you will.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm so old my bloodtype as been discontinued !









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

